# Puppy prefers sleeping on tiles?



## Colourless (Aug 17, 2012)

My 12 week old puppy will actively avoid blankets or beds or even carpet to sleep on the tile floor - and it's winter here! He isn't a long hair, but he is very fluffy and he does get warm easily. Should I be worried and try to get him interested in sleeping on something warmer or more cushioned?


----------



## MollynMaggie (Aug 20, 2012)

He will make himself comfortable. They like the colder weather. My two don't want to come inside in the winter. They love when it's cold outside. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy use to sleep in the bathtub. It was cool and it felt good on his belly I'm sure. I would not worry about it, let him be comfortable. Trust me he will move when he's not


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It's fine!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My dogs all prefer the floor in the summer to a carpet or bed. The hardwood or tiles are cooler than beds. You could look for a raised bed or you could buy a bed that has cooling (water cooled) if you are concerned.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He is fine, some like the comforts and some don't. This is what's comfortable for him.


----------

